# Steckerbelegung Adressiergerät ASI BUS



## lorenz2512 (4 September 2008)

hallo,
kennt jemand die steckerbelegung bei den asi adressiergeräten für das apdaterkabel( 5polig,m12, auf klinkenbuchse)?.


----------



## HaDi (4 September 2008)

Die Belegung der M12-Seite habe ich gefunden, auf die Klinkenbuchse kann ja eigentlich nur ASI+ und ASI- aufgelegt sein und ich nehme an, dass der Plus, wie sonst auch üblich, "innen" aufgelegt ist.
Wenn´s gewünscht ist, kann ich da morgen mal messen gehen.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## HaDi (5 September 2008)

Achtung, Achtung, es ist umgekehrt, ich hab grad mal durchgebimmelt:
1 geht auf den äußeren und 3 auf den inneren Kontakt der Klinke.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## lorenz2512 (5 September 2008)

hallo,
zu spät, ist alles abgeraucht, habe die kündigung erhalten....*ROFL*, neeee, wenn ich montag zeit habe werde ich es ausprobieren, vielen dank.


----------



## HaDi (5 September 2008)

Puh, da hab ich noch mal Glück gehabt... 

Grüße von HaDi


----------

